# Blood Donation Contest - Content with Rubik's Cube



## Bernd (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm an Austrian speedcuber and I recently submitted a video for a blood donation contest.
Now I really need your votes.

Here's the link:
http://young-blood.at/galerie/video/4352-blutspenden-leicht-gemacht-zauberwürfel-4352

The Vote button is at the right side under the description.

Translation:
Blood donating is simple, doesn't take long and everyone can do it.
After a short time your body has restored your valuable blood.
What rests, that is a saved life.
Donate blood because you can also need it.
Red Cross


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 26, 2012)

Love it! I was wondering what was the point of the Rubik's cube, until I saw the cross at the end. Good job! I voted. 

I can't donate blood for medical reasons... But I volunteered at blood drives twice a year for four years.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I can't donate either for legal reasons


----------



## JasonK (Jan 26, 2012)

Hahaha that's awesome 

I'm another who can't donate, Australia doesn't let Brits give blood... (they're paranoid about Mad Cow Disease). I would if I could though


----------



## Godmil (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 26, 2012)

I was planning to give blood later this year. Nice video.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 26, 2012)

The German was a bit to fast to understand, but nice video  Voted.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 26, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Nice one.


Thanks!



Yttrium said:


> I was planning to give blood later this year. Nice video.


Thank you.
Great, that you're planning to give blood.:tu



Goosly said:


> The German was a bit to fast to understand, but nice video  Voted.


Thanks. But you can find the translation in my first post.



Sarahjdes said:


> Love it! I was wondering what was the point of the Rubik's cube, until I saw the cross at the end. Good job! I voted.
> 
> I can't donate blood for medical reasons... But I volunteered at blood drives twice a year for four years.


Thanks! It's great that you help at blood drives :tu



Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I can't donate either for legal reasons


Too bad.



WTF2L? said:


> Hahaha that's awesome
> 
> I'm another who can't donate, Australia doesn't let Brits give blood... (they're paranoid about Mad Cow Disease). I would if I could though


Thanks! It's nice to know that you would donate if it's legal:tu 


I'm really grateful for every vote and your feedback:tu


----------



## Athefre (Jan 27, 2012)

I just donated blood about an hour ago.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I can't donate either for legal reasons



What legal reasons would make you not able to donate blood?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 27, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> What legal reasons would make you not able to donate blood?


 
http://www.blood.co.uk/can-i-give-blood/exclusion/


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> http://www.blood.co.uk/can-i-give-blood/exclusion/


 
I know, this is ridiculous. They actually ask us women if we ever had sex with a men that had sex with another man....


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 27, 2012)

Ya, I too once wanted to donate blood, but didn't meet the height/weight requirements.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know if is only in my country but I can't donate because of stretched ears, piercings and tattoos...

Btw, nice video, the cross at the end made me smile.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 27, 2012)

Bernd said:


> Everyone can do it.



In canada, you have to be at least 17 years old.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't donate because Needles scare me shitless, ever since all those IV's and such

Not to mention the sight of my blood being drawn and the feeling made me nearly pass out.

I would If it was less painless, smaller needle, and I was asleep.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 27, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> Ya, I too once wanted to donate blood, but didn't meet the height/weight requirements.


 
Are you really short or something?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 27, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Are you really short or something?



Yes.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 27, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> I know, this is ridiculous. They actually ask us women if we ever had sex with a men that had sex with another man....


That was one of the stupidest reasons I've heard. Like heteros never get AIDS. The only reasong that's more stupid is this:


Andreaillest said:


> Ya, I too once wanted to donate blood, but didn't meet the height/weight requirements.


So what? You have less blood, then why couldn't they simple let you donate less than tall people?

And OnT: I liked the video, even tough I didn't understand anything except for when you said "Red Cross". But I voted for you


----------



## Bernd (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for your Feedback and your Votes


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 27, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> So what? You have less blood, then why couldn't they simple let you donate less than tall people?


 
When blood isn't in your body, it coagulates. You can't just leave it in a bag. The bag that will contain the blood already have something in it that will help the blood stay liquid. There is enough to keep 450ml of blood liquid. If you don't donate enough blood, then there will be too much anticoagulant substance in the bag for the amouth of blood, which isn't good. 

Also, all the pouches of blood in the blood bank need to be of the same size.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 27, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> When blood isn't in your body, it coagulates. You can't just leave it in a bag. The bag that will contain the blood already have something in it that will help the blood stay liquid. There is enough to keep 450ml of blood liquid. If you don't donate enough blood, then there will be too much anticoagulant substance in the bag for the amouth of blood, which isn't good.
> 
> Also, all the pouches of blood in the blood bank need to be of the same size.


I want to say fair enough. But that answer was more than that. It was excellent, thank you


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 1, 2012)

Danke fürs Voten!


----------



## Bernd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Please vote again. I will have 1000 Votes soon! Thank you.

http://young-blood.at/galerie/video/4352-blutspenden-leicht-gemacht-zauberwürfel-4352


----------

